# Reseau local - Comment ouvrir des ports SVP ? (Apple Airport Extreme)



## tanguyrv (16 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,  .. ! Je suis connecté depuis peu avec mon Pc à un reseau local chez moi ( le modem Adsl est branché sur un routeur Apple Airport Extreme qui partage la connexion entre mon ordi->pc, celui de mère->pc & celui de mon père->mac ). 

Alors voila, j'aimerai savoir si qqun pouvait m'aider à ouvrir des ports sur mon Pc ( les ports sont bloqué quand je suis en connexion partagée par le routeur, mais quand je fais une connexion direct modem->pc la ils sont ouverts. Donc il est clair que le probleme vien du routeur ). J'ai déja essayé d'aller dans l'application de config du routeur via le mac de mon père. J'ai ajouté tous les IP que mon ordi prend ainsi que le(s) port(s) que je souhaite ouvrir, mais cela n'a rien changé :hein: 

Je ne comprend pas trop comment faire  
Alors si qqun qui s'y connait pouvait m'aider ce serait trop trop sympa !

*Merci d'avance*
A+


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

tanguyrv a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,  .. ! Je suis connecté depuis peu avec mon Pc à un reseau local chez moi ( le modem Adsl est branché sur un routeur Apple Airport Extreme qui partage la connexion entre mon ordi->pc, celui de mère->pc & celui de mon père->mac ).
> 
> Alors voila, j'aimerai savoir si qqun pouvait m'aider à ouvrir des ports sur mon Pc ( les ports sont bloqué quand je suis en connexion partagée par le routeur, mais quand je fais une connexion direct modem->pc la ils sont ouverts. Donc il est clair que le probleme vien du routeur ). J'ai déja essayé d'aller dans l'application de config du routeur via le mac de mon père. J'ai ajouté tous les IP que mon ordi prend ainsi que le(s) port(s) que je souhaite ouvrir, mais cela n'a rien changé :hein:
> 
> ...


 
Dans une table de routage, un port ne peut être redirigé que sur une seule adresse IP ...
quelle est l'adresse de ton PC ?


----------

